
The Price We Pay for Sitting Too Much - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-price-we-pay-for-sitting-too-much-1443462015?mod=e2fb
======
shorttompkins
About the actual article though (thanks for the tips that allowed me to view
it even though it was jumping through hoops): These sit/stand articles are
starting to drive me crazy. I bit the bullet and spent $500 on a convertible
sit/stand rig for my desk. I try to split the difference sitting in the
mornings and standing after lunch. This article, however, suggests that I sit
for 20 minutes, stand for 8, and do something for 2, every 30 minutes?! How
the heck am I supposed to get any actual concentration done in a day?!

------
tlackemann
Can we stop posting WSJ until the paywall comes down? I know there are work
arounds but it's useless to me to click this article and realize I need to do
the ol' "Come From Google" trick.

~~~
dang
This is answered here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989).
If the paywall has a standard workaround, then it's ok for HN. It's not a
great situation but it's better than the alternative.

Subthreads like this one, which are always the same, are off topic.

Flagging WSJ, NYT, etc. articles merely for being behind paywalls is an abuse
of flagging.

------
RankingMember
Link without login needed: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-price-we-pay-for-
sitting-too...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-price-we-pay-for-sitting-too-
much-1443462015)

~~~
dmm
Or click the "web" link under the title.

~~~
xlm1717
Never noticed that. Brilliant addition!

